# Footbeds



## John9 (Apr 24, 2019)

Have instaprint footbeds from current boots, moving to new boots for next season. The beds fit fine except they seem too thick. Foot sitting too high in the boot, pressure on instep and heel not fully down in pocket. 

The bottom material of the bed is easy to sand down with sand paper. Seems like a simple enough DIY job. Anyone do this before? Anything to watch out for besides not canting the bed base?


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 25, 2019)

How old are the current footbeds?


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 25, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> How old are the current footbeds?



You’re supposed to replace them?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## John9 (Apr 26, 2019)

They are old. In perfect condition. I sanded it down yesterday, (actually only the left boot was having an issue ) I think normal pack out will take care of the rest.


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 26, 2019)

John9 said:


> They are old. In perfect condition. I sanded it down yesterday, (actually only the left boot was having an issue ) I think normal pack out will take care of the rest.



Get new footbeds! When I get new boots, I also replace the footbeds. About every 5 years.


----------



## Edd (Apr 27, 2019)

I bought new boots last year and, I didn’t realize until I did a few runs, the heel squeeze was killing me. I went back to the shop and they sold me Superfeet soles, which set my heel slightly higher. About 60 days later, they still hurt occasionally but nothing like the beginning.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2019)

andrec10 said:


> Get new footbeds! When I get new boots, I also replace the footbeds. About every 5 years.


There's different schools of thought regarding this.  The guy who made mine, Paul Richelson, is considered one of the best in New England. He works on several US ski team members boots.  

His thoughts on boot, liner, footbed life:

Custom Footbeds:

Replace every 500-750 days depending on skier type OR 10 years as your foot shape has likely changed over that time.  Arches flattening out etc.

Shells: A properly selected shell should last about 250 days.

Liners:  125 days 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## John9 (Apr 28, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. After minor sanding of the left foot bed, wore both boots for 1 hour around the house, felt good.


----------

